# Manual for Troy Bilt TH-1008-1 Tiller



## Firemouth (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello everyone! First time posting here so I hope I don't break any rules.

My objective is to try and find a manual for a Troy Bilt Horse model TH-1008-1. I've been trying like heck to find any documentation on the internet, but I have come up empty handed. I was wondering if anyone else either has experience with these models, or knows where I might be able to find one of these manuals.

I'm trying to find out a few things:
1. Who manufactured the engine? (Can't seem to find anything that helps with that so far...)

2. List of replacement parts to verify we're buying the correct parts for our engine.

3. Get it started again (See below if interested).

Here's some background information for those interested.

I'm trying to help out a buddy with getting it running again. It wasn't used for a while (a year or so) and a few weeks ago he decided to see if it would fire up. Couldn't get it to turnover at all (hasn't fired up yet). It pulls, turns, but no fire. Doesn't even burn the primer. We hooked up some testers to it and it appears it's getting 12V going through the spark plug, but we still haven't verified if it's actually creating a spark. We still need to do more testing with this to see if this is the source of the problem.

The first thing that I need help with, which might help resolve the rest of our problems, is to find a user manual for this product. If we could find that out we can verify we're using all the right parts and save alot of headaches for anyone offering their help. I'd hate to rack your brains and in the end find out we were using the wrong spark plug!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

what kinda flywheel is on it? they either used a tecumseh or briggs, maybe honda but that should be a ohv or ohc engine if it was that. you can tell really quick if its a L head side valve with curved cooling fins on the flywheel that its a briggs, should have a loge stamped or a sticker either way somewhere... what kinda plug? hopefully new and the right heat range and gap. and make sure the coils gapped right. and its even getting gas? as for manuals, i don't know if mtd would have em on their site or not.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

go to http://manuals.mtdproducts.com/mtd/public/list.jsp
enter the model and serial number


----------

